# Fehler bei SysRtcGetTime und PFC 100 ECO



## chucky@gmx.ch (28 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Arbeit mit e!cockpit 1.5.0.3 und dem PFC 100 ECO

Beim Auslesen der Systemzeit mit der Funktion SysRtcGetTime aus der SysliRtc bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung.

Das Programm lässt sich Fehlerfrei übersetzten und auch der Code wird problemlos erzeugt. Erst wenn ich auf "Verbinden" gehe, kommt die Fehlermeldung "Unaufgelöste Referenz: SYSRTCGETTIME"

Funktionsaufruf und Zuweisung: #TimesDates.UTC := SyslibRtc.SysRtcGetTime(dummy:=TRUE);   
Wobei UTC ald DT deklariert ist.

Ich komme mit diesem Problem nicht weiter und bin für Vorschläge Dankbar!

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruss
Chucky


----------



## filou59 (11 Juni 2019)

Hello

You can use the lib WagoAppTime
WagoAppTime.FuGetLocalDateAndTime() for Local Time
WagoAppTime.FuGetDateAndTime() for UTC Time.

Pierre


----------

